# My middle daughter at jiu jitsu tournament



## BlunderWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

This is my middle daughter ( the one with her hair pulled straight back into a ponytail braid). Notice my daughter quietly panic after she sees her opponent is unconscious . She has her hands over her face because she's freaking the heck out .


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2016)

She certainly won't have a problem if faced by a mugger!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2016)

Glad the other girl was okay, and it's good that your daughter is learning to defend herself.  I took a martial art class a long time ago, you never know when you'll need some tricks up your sleeve if some creep tries to hurt you, etc.  Don't go down without a fight!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> She certainly won't have a problem if faced by a mugger!!



I hope she never has to find that out. She's a fighter though


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad the other girl was okay, and it's good that your daughter is learning to defend herself.  I took a martial art class a long time ago, you never know when you'll need some tricks up your sleeve if some creep tries to hurt you, etc.  Don't go down without a fight!


She was so afraid that she had hurt the girl. We were very glad the girl was okay. The girl never tapped out.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 20, 2016)

That was very impressive -- seems very effective in bringing down an adversary.  Glad the girl was OK.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 20, 2016)

Good for your daughter, a good skill to have, I sure wish I had followed through on kung fu lessons I started taking back in the day.    Me two lessons and I was done.  Smart daughter, I'm sure it will serve her well, not talking about physical aspects, that's a bonus if she should need it.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

Cookie said:


> That was very impressive -- seems very effective in bringing down an adversary.  Glad the girl was OK.


Her brother hadn't seen her in a couple of years. He had been working as a oil rig roughneck, so he was pretty built up. I swear it wasn't 30 minutes into the reunion until she was trying to take him down. He was giggling and he said " Omg it's like some human spider is crawling around me." She still can't take her brother down..YET


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Good for your daughter, a good skill to have, I sure wish I had followed through on kung fu lessons I started taking back in the day.    Me two lessons and I was done.  Smart daughter, I'm sure it will serve her well, not talking about physical aspects, that's a bonus if she should need it.


She and her husband both do the tournaments & he is into it to. I think it's more of a fun sport thing for them. They hike, they parasail, they run, they bike...I get tired thinking about what they do


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah my oldest girl would have looked for blood before freaking out.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Yeah my oldest girl would have looked for blood before freaking out.


They can be very hurt without visible blood.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2016)

Couldn't quite make it out, but that looked like a choke hold she applied - they shouldn't be allowing that in competitions like this.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 20, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Couldn't quite make it out, but that looked like a choke hold she applied - they shouldn't be allowing that in competitions like this.




I thought so at first, but I was looking closer and appeared she was holding her on the sides, not across her neck.  At least I hope so.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Couldn't quite make it out, but that looked like a choke hold she applied - they shouldn't be allowing that in competitions like this.



they do it A LOT in the adult jiu jitsu competitions. The person is supposed to tap out when they've had enough. The referee was right there watching it , so I think if she had done an illegal move he would have caught it or the other girl would have reported it to him. 

Here's a link to the rules
http://www.usabjjtournaments.com/rules.aspx


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2016)

I know gi chokes are very effective and they're an integral part of JJ. I just thought your daughter was much younger (I missed the "husband" reference LOL) - like around 15 or so.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I know gi chokes are very effective and they're an integral part of JJ. I just thought your daughter was much younger (I missed the "husband" reference LOL) - like around 15 or so.


" oh okay. Well I'm clueless about all of it. I'm Mom. I just go and yell " Go Sabrina" I don't go much since they moved all the way across country. Yeah she's 24 years old & married.


----------



## Linda (Feb 22, 2016)

I wish they'd encourage some sort of martial arts for all young ladies.   It could save their life sometime.  I thought she was about 15 too.  Whatever her age, I think it's great.  Yes, the other girl should have tapped out.  My 48 year old son does Brazilian jujitsu  (I think that's what it's called) so I am learning a little bit about it.


----------

